# Xtreme bass tournament results



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

23 Brave and Hardcore souls ventured out for the Annual Xtreme Bass Tournament and Christmas Party. Conditions were Prime for this event and well represented by Phil Carver "Team Bass Xtreme" Director and Brandon of "Warrior Baits"! Several NEW faces showed up for the event and even Capitalizing for their efforts. A "SPECIAL THANKS" to Pam who supplied most of the catering and also was the Tournament Director calling the shots and keeping most of us in line as the "Spirits" were making their way through our blood flow, some guys found out how tough she can be as Director.
After 2 and a 1/2 hours on the Lake with the fish actively on the BITE some awesome sacks were brought to the scales, here are the results..Paying 4 places along with plaques and 1st and 2nd BB the tournament ended as follows follows...
4th Place went to K. Horn weighing in a healthy bag at 48.11lbs 

3rd Place went to H. Deal weighing in a nice sack of50.04 lbs

2nd Place went to M. Wilson weighing in an awesome bag of 55.2 lbs and...

1st Place went to J. Daniels weighing in a SUPERB bag of 60.12 lbs

J.Daniels also took BIG BASS honors with a 21.4lb Large Mouth and

C. Mink took the honor of 2nd Big Bass with his weighing 20.4lbs

This was once again a GREAT tournament and turnout, you guys are awesome to Party with and I look forward to doing Battle with you all on the water come next season, the gift xchange was SWEET with some NICE stuff, seen a lot of smiling faces!!!! 
PS the Last couple of Anglers trailered out a 3am. Whew what a Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time. I doubt to many will remember it though!


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Dale, That pic was taken before the tournament, just didn't have the heart to post the aftermath pictures of everyone's condition. LOL


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

dang, jd is tearing it up this winter, last sat. big buck, this sat big bass bag, way to go jd!!!!!! looking like good times there chuck!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks again for hosting another fun christmas bash! The tourney was awesome and the food was great. See ya on the water.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to all and thanks to Chuck & Pam for making it all possible happy holidays KQ


----------

